# need new arrow! help please!



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

do you mean 3d? cause dont say ed and mean it if you catch my drift. go with the fmj's:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i like the regualr axis i havent shot the fmjs but i shot theaxis last year for hunting and i just bought another dozen for hunting only. I also have 10 maxima hunters and 6 maximas that are good arrows but i only use them for 3d


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i have shot axis and they are superb arrows but i cant spen that much i shoot beman ics hunters and they are great.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

You cant go wrong with maxima's 250 for your weight at 7.1 gpi you'll shoot allittle faster than those fmj and most axis's are about 9.5 gpi 
fmj there a great hunting arrow for what i've heard and seen (havent used any)


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> You cant go wrong with maxima's 250 for your weight at 7.1 gpi you'll shoot allittle faster than those fmj and most axis's are about 9.5 gpi
> fmj there a great hunting arrow for what i've heard and seen (havent used any)


I agree, I have a very similar draw to you and I've been impressed with my Maxima 250s


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

b18intega said:


> do you mean 3d? cause dont say ed and mean it if you catch my drift. go with the fmj's:wink:


sorry i needed to get to work so i was typing fast.
so basically fmj are good for hunting only, axis are good for both hunting and 3d, and maxima 250 are just as good and may fly faster them axis and are good for 3d and hunt . right?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

If you want an all around arrow, Just a Carbon Express Terminator, or a Rebel series arrow would be good.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I agree, I have a very similar draw to you and I've been impressed with my Maxima 250s


i use maximas for hunting and radial exweaves for 3d. they both good arrows.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> If you want an all around arrow, Just a Carbon Express Terminator, or a Rebel series arrow would be good.


CX arrows are a good all around arrow


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

navigators fmj


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

the Radial X Weaves are the most durable arrow i have ever shot and are 8.2 or 8.3 gpi i can't remember. the best arrow for the money is the STL. I think they are 80-85 dollars a dozen and they last a long time.:darkbeer:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah the carbon express termonitors re good i like them.


----------

